# P&O ferry tickets - help needed



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all

Planning a dover to calais crossing and as my motorhome is over 6.5 metres long the site says I have to book as frieight.

when I go on to the frieight section its asking me to fill in a credit application - dont understand, just want a crossing not a credit agreement

any help or advice really apppreciated

thanks

David


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

Good to www.poferries.com and then click on book.

Where you are asked for your dates, journey route etc, there is a drop down menu for a motorhome. You will then be asked for height and length.

If you have any probs, phone on 01304 863000.

Russell


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

ahh - schoolboy error!

thanks for the help


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

dcummin said:


> Hi all
> 
> Planning a dover to calais crossing and as my motorhome is over 6.5 metres long the site says I have to book as frieight.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to check out the cost of the sailings using SeaFrance and the Motorhomefacts discount.
Check subscriber discounts for more info.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Try the chunnel it ace!


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Came Callis Dover P&O in March £25 tunnel good I agree but £75 pays your money takes your choice

Colin


----------

